# $2,020.00 Ticket!! Nice!!



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

140 trips in rated at 4.91, thinking I'm doing a great job....being SMART...always calling passengers at the airport to find out exactly where they are (I find baggage claim numbers to be the best) Telling the client the color of my car in addition to the make/model theyn already knew, and asking how I can Identify them by asking for color of clothing/baggage...

Thought I was doing everything right, and then BOOM!, On my last pick up the airport police girls in blue are talking to my passengers as I'm pulling up???
My guess is thry were looking over their shoulders as they were monitoring my impending arrival on the passenger app...
I pull up, they ask me what company am I with? I say I'm not with any company, I'm just picking up my friend Robert. Then she said, why was your friend robert looking at ther UBER app...and then it was over...
Two tickets for 1,010.00 each and a threat of vehicle seizure and arrest if they caught me a second time!!
I thought rideshare was legal??????

Pictures coming soon!!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

What city ?


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Holy crap man!!! Rideshare is legal in some areas, and illegal in others. OUCH!


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Miami! And I'm driving an old Orlando Mears hand me down Towncar I picked up at auction..Ha!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Miami!


In Orlando, they tow too


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

thats crazy uber should pay ur ticket dawg, i mean they failed to disable requesting at your local airport :/
hey did u put ur dress code though?


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Why two?


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> In Orlando, they tow too


so what happens after they tow? how long till you get it back, how much do you have to pay to get it back?
What bothers me is she says If I come back to the airport I could be arrested??
Is this a job or have I been recruited to do criminal deeds for a 19B$ corporation???


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber will pay it....eventually.

And ONLY after you document and send them a copy of EVERYTHING, take a week or so waiting for them to answer your email, etc...

Meanwhile enjoy the 2K hit, personal ticket/arrest record and police threats.

And if you think anyone in SFO cares about you personally then Uber On!


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Why two?


1 for No vehicle for hire license (medallion)
1 for No Chauffeurs permit (hack lic.)


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i mean if i was the passenger i could sue those officers for looking at my personal device,
i have a strong feeling it was a set up


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Was this for UberX? Sounds like you should be Uber Black.

That's what they dinged you for, operating a limo without the required limo government payoff.

Nobody runs a town car running Uber X.

And yeah Miami has been a ***** regarding Uber, even moreso than here in Orlando.

Try reading the news once every decade.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

What do I do if I don't have $2,000 in cash laying around??


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

There is No Uber Black in MIA, just X and XL


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> What do I do if I don't have $2,000 in cash laying around??


email uber about the incident


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> so what happens after they tow? how long till you get it back, how much do you have to pay to get it back?
> What bothers me is she says If I come back to the airport I could be arrested??
> Is this a job or have I been recruited to do criminal deeds for a 19B$ corporation???


Email copies of tickets to Uber and ask them to pay them. In Orlando, they pay tickets and provide legal support.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> What do I do if I don't have $2,000 in cash laying around??


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

So was the ping at the airport? or did the passenger manipulate the ping outside the airport and then called you for a pick up?


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Airports are like leading pigs to the slaughter. It's easy work for the cops. The drivers come to them. Thats why smart and informed Uberxers in Orlando don't pick up at the airport.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> Airports are like leading pigs to the slaughter. It's easy work for the cops. The drivers come to them. Thats why smart and informed Uberxers in Orlando don't pick up at the airport.


There is not enough money to be made in Miami if you do not work the airport...of my 130 trips most have been airport pickups...south beach trips are avg 10-15 airport fares are avg 20-40


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

No, Passengers are allowed, (and encouraged!) to be picked up at MIA...
MIA SURGES at times on the Map, but they still haven't worked out things to the point where we can be ticketed, have cars seized, and perhaps arrested (for the record...she did say...no handcuffs, just a notice to appear in criminal court)?????? but still....


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> There is not enough money to be made in Miami if you do not work the airport


There is not enough money to be made in any city by drivers with Uber. But there is plenty of money to be made by cities that have outlawed Uber as you have learned first hand.

And all of those 130 trip 'profits' just became a burning hole of debt in your pocket due to the tickets.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

How do you not know that you can't do pick ups at the airport. Hell most cabs can't pick up at the airport. I tell all my PHX Sky Harbor airport drop offs to take the shuttle to the rental car complex and call uber from there. You cannot pick up at the terminal and I don't think uber will pay your tickets.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Each and every week in the Orlando Uber 'Partner' email we are told the airport is a 'hot spot' for pickups. Only we know how 'hot' it is with a tow truck waiting in every corner.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Miami! And I'm driving an old Orlando Mears hand me down Towncar I picked up at auction..Ha!


Miami is famous for their stings against Uber and Lyft. Florida in general is not a very friendly state for us. It is sad too because Orlando is my favorite city!
http://www.businessinsider.com/miami-cops-are-running-a-sting-to-catch-lyft-drivers-2014-6


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

osii said:


> How do you not know that you can't do pick ups at the airport. Hell most cabs can't pick up at the airport. I tell all my PHX Sky Harbor airport drop offs to take the shuttle to the rental car complex and call uber from there. You cannot pick up at the terminal and I don't think uber will pay your tickets.


That is a fantastic strategy using a free shuttle service out of the airport. Nice.

Those shuttle drivers never check jack shit for the pax. They just pick em up and dump em out at the rental car lots.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> I thought rideshare was legal??????


Rideshare is legal, picking up at airport is not legal. You knew exactly what you were doing, this is the price you have to pay.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

nevermind I have enough to cover it....sheesh....
DriverRatingTripsFares
Driver
Rating4.91
Trips 135
Fares
CL 4.91 $2,442.25
*Totals: 4.91 $2,442.25

oh wait after safe rider fee and ubers cut I don't have even $1800...and then there's that $600 in gas.....*


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> nevermind I have enough to cover it....sheesh....
> DriverRatingTripsFares
> Driver
> Rating4.91
> ...


darn man i feel your pain
atleast try to talk to uber first
try your luck

good luck


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> 140 trips in rated at 4.91, thinking I'm doing a great job....being SMART...always calling passengers at the airport to find out exactly where they are (I find baggage claim numbers to be the best) Telling the client the color of my car in addition to the make/model theyn already knew, and asking how I can Identify them by asking for color of clothing/baggage...
> 
> Thought I was doing everything right, and then BOOM!, On my last pick up the airport police girls in blue are talking to my passengers as I'm pulling up???
> My guess is thry were looking over their shoulders as they were monitoring my impending arrival on the passenger app...
> ...


you already knew you can't pickup at airport,

"they ask me what company am I with? I say I'm not with any company, I'm just picking up my friend Robert."

you lie to office, you pay ticket.

p.s.
i drive taxi in the IE for 11 years, i can't pickup at any airport, i was never an airport taxi.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

If I got a ticket at the Orlando airport you better damn well believe Uber will pay it after publicly telling me every week that it's a hot spot.

We have a very well connected local attorney here by the name of John Morgan who would love to jump in to represent me against them for non-payment as an independent consultant.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> If I got a ticket at the Orlando airport you better damn well believe Uber will pay it after publicly telling me every week that it's a hot spot.
> 
> We have a very well connected local attorney here by the name of John Morgan who would love to jump in to represent me against them for non-payment as an independent consultant.


For The People !


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> View attachment 913


why are you showing your name and address to the world?


----------



## ATXsoul (Aug 21, 2014)

In Austin, they are impounding and ticketing left and right. Not at the airport, just in town. Definitely not that much. Running close to $500 for the impound and ticket though. But, it is illegal still here. . .


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I have asked the question about AIRPORT protocol from UBER and LYFT and have been told this ... WE ARE ALLOWED TO DROP OFF RIDERS, BUT NOT PICK THEM UP. LYFT cannot pick up ANY passengers .. UBER has a "black car" that is allowed at the airport for pick-up and drop off. 

Of course, I've also heard that the airport police are a different jurisdiction than regular Joe Cops on the street. They have their own Laws as such.

Indianapolis airport police cited me for "driving a taxi without a license" and I just found out it was THROWN OUT before I am scheduled to appear in court here in a couple of weeks. That was driving for LYFT .. but the lawyers were emailing me regularly and telling me they would come to Indy and represent me or send me the money for the ticket .. ASAP. 

Doesn't sound like you'll get that from UBER. I'd be sure to find out, though.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh, it should be noted that even with pick ups at the airport .. I take my UBER stuff out of the window. I don't want to give them a reason to target or ticket me.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if these airports actually allow drop-offs, or just don't bother enforcing it. If they prohibit operating commercially at the airport without permits/insurance, presumably dropping off would qualify as operating at the airport.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> why are you showing your name and address to the world?


Good Point...I deleted the picture...but I put it on blast to show the community that I wasn't BSing...


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> For The People !


Do you think I should cal 1-800Morgan Law? lol? but...seriously??


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Do you think I should cal 1-800Morgan Law? lol? but...seriously??


Email it to Uber and see what they say. I'm thinking they are going to pay it


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Official response...UBER Has my back!!!
I feel a lot better now! Spoke with my lawyer(their lawyer) and he said that Uber is allowing drivers up to 3 incidents before they deactivate them...so I have one more get out f jail free card.. I'm going to keep UBERing on until they catch me a 2nd time....then I'm sticking to airport dropoff only!!

*UBER ON My Friends!!!
Our Bosses Have Our Backs!!!

OFFICIAL RESPONSE

Hi Chris,

Sorry you had to deal with that.

Please send an image of the tickets to me and copy our lawyer, Albert E. Dotson, Jr.as he will be handling your case. Please feel free to reach out to him for any updates.

Can you please provide a description of what happened when they stopped you?

Thank you for notifying us. We will completely take care of this for you.

Regards,

Uber Miami
*


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Official response...UBER Has my back!!!
> I feel a lot better now! Spoke with my lawyer(their lawyer) and he said that Uber is allowing drivers up to 3 incidents before they deactivate them...so I have one more get out f jail free card.. I'm going to keep UBERing on until they catch me a 2nd time....then I'm sticking to airport dropoff only!!
> 
> *UBER ON My Friends!!!
> ...


great news dawg


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

3 strikes which you have no control over and they deactivate you?

WTF???

We are driving representing their company!!

More Uber bullshit. Every day I read more about this company the more I hate them.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You are going to keep picking up at the airport? Umm, get the medallion and chauffer's license to do that then you will be legal!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I hate to break it to you, but I suspect that lawyer you are contacting is there to protect Uber's ass, not yours. I bet it goes something like this...

We will pay your tickets, but sign this document that puts all the liability on you. They will make you admit to knowing what you were doing was illegal and they warned you about it. And you will sign a waiver that you will not sue Uber. 

Get your own attorney... Uber doesn't care about you.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> *UBER ON My Friends!!!
> Our Bosses Have Our Backs!!!
> 
> OFFICIAL RESPONSE
> ...


Is the three strike threat sent in email or verbal?


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> Is the three strike threat sent in email or verbal?


Yeah I wanna know more about that 3 strikes thing too.

So if you get busted on the third time no reimbursement and deactivation???? BULLSHIT!


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

UPDATE!!!

Yes....You are reading this correctly....I Actually Got A *PHONE CALL *from a local uber employee...
it was from a blocked number and I'm glad I answered it, as I doubt they would have left a callback number...
Unfortunately, however, I was on a run and wasn't able to talk at the time...
They said they would call back Monday, so when I learn more I will keep you guys updated on everything I learn!!!


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> Is the three strike threat sent in email or verbal?


To clarify, that was my interpretation of a conversation with the attorney. I basically asked if any drivers had been caught twice...he said yes...I asked if any drivers had been caught 3x...he said yes...I asked if any drivers had 4 tickets...he said no.....


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You are going to keep picking up at the airport? Umm, get the medallion and chauffer's license to do that then you will be legal!


If I had 350,000 I would not waste it on the worst investment in the world right now...a taxi medallion...since rideshare apps were introduced to new youk in 2012, the medallion price has fallen from 1.1mm t0 900k...anybody who buys a medallion these days is unwise...


----------

